# Time to sweat UPS



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

OK so UPS never has let me down but I have heard horror stories and wonder when my luck is going to run out, Today my demo Sony VPL VW 100 "aka Ruby" Projector is on its way to me, I hope it survives the trip. I got such a crazy low deal on this I couldnt pass it up, under $800 with less than 300hrs on original bulb plus the Sony mount (that went for like $800 alone!) and while its insured it sure would be a shame if it doesnt make it in one piece. Oh well its only gonna be a temporary solution till I save up some cash for something more modern but I bet I can use it for some time and still flip it for much more than I paid,......if all goes well!
The other bummer is it arrives same day I fly to Orlando for some vacation with a friend of mine, so I gotta wait that much longer to see it.............oh well.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks alot!


----------



## akan101 (Sep 14, 2009)

UPS are always a very good idea to save your equipments.


----------

